
Ask HN: SaaS in Germany – How do you handle international customers? - hegemeister
How do you handle international customers, when it comes to billing and taxes?<p>How can I setup a payment system, which handles international customers, how do you generate invoices ?
======
mtmail
We use Stripe + Quaderno. Quaderno does the invoice creation and adds tax
lines based on customer vs business, they validate VAT numbers, make sure
there is multiple evidences (billing address, IP address, bank location) and
we can download a monthly report broken down by country. Stripe's Billing
product does invoice creation but it lacks features when it comes to
international taxes, Stripe's Checkout product can't handle tax at all last
time I checked.

We could replace Quaderno, we already remove their Checkout and QuadernoJS
from our frontend and use only their API in our backend, but building our own
invoice creation (with history, one-off invoices, PDF export etc) is too big
of a project given our small revenue.

source: running a SaaS in Germany

~~~
hegemeister
Thank you for your reply!

I will check these services out. I hope that they can fit my needs. :)

